# can dog urine burn



## lily (May 16, 2011)

i know this is a strange question but if a dog sleeps in her own urine could it cause irritation?my dog does pee on her bedding through the night and sleeps on it ,ive posted regarding her allergy but after elimminating all i can ,i have come up with this question,i have removed all her bedding tonight so she cant lie in her own urine,she has dirty bitch syndrome lol,karen


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, it can leave urine burns on their skin. Chelsy has that problem because she falls over when she pee's and ends up sitting in it. I use baby wipes on her after every trip outside. They are cheaper then the special doggie ones at PetSmart. The vet also recommended that I use a dry shampoo on her regularly. 

We have a wading pool outside for the dogs and Chelsy gets plopped in it several times a week to thoroughly rinse her off (then we change the water for the big boys!).


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

what syndrome do you have by not taking her out
over night???



lily said:


> i know this is a strange question but if a dog sleeps in her own urine could it cause irritation?my dog does pee on her bedding through the night and sleeps on it ,ive posted regarding her allergy but after elimminating all i can ,i have come up with this question,i have removed all her bedding tonight so she cant lie in her own urine,
> 
> >>>>she has dirty bitch syndrome<<<<< lol,karen


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes it can burn. If I were you I'd do one of three things: take her out in the middle of the night and slowly work up to the point where she can hold it all night, have her wear a doggy diaper over night, or have her sleep in a play pen with her bed and a puppy pad so she can use that if she wants. I don't know if the diapers would still cause her to burn though, I don't know how absorbent they are.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

lol dirty bitch syndrome is what we call a bitch that pees in her bed and sleeps on it,its not a medical term ,bulldogs can be very dirty ,mine will either do a full bladder empty then sleep on it through the night or scent mark her bedding,its a bulldog thing,last night i let her sleep out of her crate and she peed on news paper,i know shes 13 months old now but i dont mind cleaning up in a morning,taking her out through the night makes no difference,ive taken her out at 1am before now and still come down at 6am and shes peed!!!,now shes raw fed she isnt peeing the same but her urine seems much stronger,ive started the apple cider vinegar in her food and wiping her down with it,hopefully its been urine burn on her belly and pits and the irritation will go,i bathed her yesterday in sporalD ,fingers crossed,karen


----------

